# Sweet Bread with coffè



## DianaP81 (Jan 31, 2014)

1 Dissolve the yeast in 15 gd 15 cl of warm milk .

2 In a bowl , pour 350 g of flour and 150 g of flour semi-integral .

3 Add the yeast and mix diluted . United 12 cl of coffee, 20 g of natural yoghurt, 140 g sugar , 2 tsp vanilla sugar , 2 pinches of salt and cinnamon . Knead for 10 minutes.

4 With the dough make a ball and place in a clean bowl , lightly oiled . Cover with a towel and let rise in a warm for 1 hour and half . After the interval of rest , work the dough for a few minutes on floured surface .

5 Lightly oil the mold . Packaged an elongated shape with the dough and put it in the mold.

6 Cover with a towel and let stand in the heat for 1 hour. Preheat oven to 250 ° C for 15 minutes .

7 Bake for about 45 minutes , lowering the temperature to 210 ° C in the last 10 minutes. Remove from the oven , let cool , then deformed on a wire rack .

8 Note: If you do not have a mold for plum-cake , you can use a simple baking dish , provided he has high sides to allow the bread to rise well. The stick inserted into the mold for the second rising can be placed in the oven with the light on (the oven must be switched off ) will rise better.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 31, 2014)

This sounds very interesting.  I was just wondering what flour semi-integral meant.


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 1, 2014)

I think it's whole grain wheat flour Laurie,


----------



## DianaP81 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi! Yes, it's whole grain wheat flour mixed with simple white flour!!!
Sorry for the photo lack, but I do not know yet use the forum...
I try...........


----------



## taxlady (Feb 1, 2014)

Somebunny said:


> I think it's whole grain wheat flour Laurie,


I was wondering about the "semi" part. Here in Quebec, we see the term "integrale" on whole grain stuff. It's all labelled in French and English. I see the OP has answered that it is whole wheat and white flour. Makes sense.


----------



## DianaP81 (Feb 1, 2014)

If I've understood your question, want to know what it means "semi":
literally means "in part"...
it is whole wheat flour  processed in part before becoming white, therefore it is a flour half white and half whole wheat !


----------



## taxlady (Feb 1, 2014)

DianaP81 said:


> If I've understood your question, want to know what it means "semi":
> literally means "in part"...
> it is whole wheat flour  processed in part before becoming white, therefore it is a flour half white and half whole wheat !


I understand the word "semi". I had just never seen it with "integrale", so I wasn't sure what "semi-integral" was. You explained that it was whole wheat (integral) mixed with white flour.


----------



## DianaP81 (Feb 2, 2014)

*+++*

Ingredients for 4 people 
1 head of broccoli 
2 leeks 
260 r brown rice 
pepper, cucrcuma, salt and oil q.b. 
a sprinkling of pecorino or parmesan cheese as an alternative


----------



## DianaP81 (Feb 2, 2014)

sorry for this post ... a mistake ... I can not delete it! 
Can you help me ...
can you please tell me if my thread is in the right place? wanted to create a page for my recipes but I do not know if I did it correctly....help!!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 2, 2014)

DianaP81 said:


> sorry for this post ... a mistake ... I can not delete it!
> Can you help me ...
> can you please tell me if my thread is in the right place? wanted to create a page for my recipes but I do not know if I did it correctly....help!!


The easiest way to get a post deleted or moved is to ask one of the moderators to do it for you.

If you look at the light blue rectangle to the left of the post, you should see your user name at the top. At the bottom of that rectangle there should be a circle and this symbol: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It is for reporting spam. But, it can also be used to send a message to a moderator. If you click that button and then explain the problem, a moderator will take care of it or contact you. The message you send to the moderators will automatically have a link to the post.


----------

